# Breeding Ghost Shrimp



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea how they breed? I know they give live birth but what happens when the pregnant ghost shrimp releases just the eggs before you can even see the eyes of the babies?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1468&pcatid=1468


----------

